# Where is the forgotten realms tv series ?



## Necropolis (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi
last year wizards of the coast said on their web site that a forgotten realms tv series is in the works and that it iwll be released in 2003
from that time we didn't heard anything new about this
do you guys know something new about this ?
maybe on a tv series or a movie on the forgotten realms ?


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 21, 2003)

It's not happening.

This is from March 6.
http://www.gamingreport.com/article.php?sid=7514

Here is the 'latest' info directly from an email from wizards legal department:

"Thank you for contacting Wizards of the Coast, we apologize for the delay in responding to your e-mail.

The license with Fireworks entertainment for the Forgotten Realms TV Show expired last fall. Our entertainment division is currently seeking new opportunities for the brand and are in discussions with several other potential entertainment partners."


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jul 21, 2003)

Dollars to donuts it would've sucked anyway, and, if it were airing now, we'd all be howling about how horrific it was.

I have _no_ confidence in the ability of cretinous TV producers to adapt genre properties.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 23, 2003)

And yet, so far no one have stepped up to pick up the _Forgotten Realms_ option, which is now available. Perhaps it is not worth adapting it to motion picture media (TV, film) in the first place, like Pamela Anderson's _VIP._


----------



## Green Knight (Jul 23, 2003)

While I'd love a Forgotten Realms show, I can't help shake the feeling that it would've sucked big time. Especially since it would've been made by Fireworks. Their record is LESS then stellar, to put it simply. To put it bluntly, their shows suck ass. So I'm not crying over there being no FR tv show, if Fireworks is the one to do it.


----------



## Aulayan (Jul 23, 2003)

Actually I've found that Fireworks can occasionally do something good.

They just then ruin it the next season by changing everything that was good about it.


----------



## Necropolis (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi
i heard that someone said on gencon that the dragonlance movie rights are at some big studio and maybe they will do a movie 
but i want a forgotten realms movie !


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2003)

Between _Dragonlance_ and _Forgotten Realms,_ I'd go with epic and follow the trend started up by _LOTR._

Of course, I'd release it as a summer movie, not go toe-to-toe with _LOTR_ in the winter. But then again, glad the third and final act will be open to the public this Christmas.


----------

